# Movie Review - The Aristocrats



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I don't know how many of you have heard of this documentary film. If not, don't look it up, it's not worth your time. My friend's boyfriend talked us into going to watch this piece of work. Well, the joke that it's centered around is a vaudville classic that is so perverse and rank that it's somehow made its way into the history of stand-up comedy.

So this film...its 90 minutes of the joke being told, re-told, and told again with tiny bits of history added in. After the 100th time you hear the "joke" retold, you know what? NO ONE CARES!!! If you were thinking about going to see it, just go to the dentist and have your teeth drilled, you'll have more fun.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

At first I was thinking you meant the disney aristocats movie. I was thinking, Gosh thats been out for years. LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol no, I actually liked that movie


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

This is one that I'm waiting to rent.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Good plan. If my friend's boyfriend didn't pay, there was no way i would have gone.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Lol BabyBaby the AristoCATS was adorable. The AristoCRATS wasn't worth the film it was produced on.


----------

